# mallet finger



## efuhrmann (Nov 3, 2009)

what is this?  Diagnosis code 736.1?  How is this condition treated?


----------



## ASC CODER (Nov 3, 2009)

mallet finger, also extremely large softball finger, dropped finger and (more generally) extensor tendon injury, is an injury of the extensor digitorum tendon of the fingers at the distal interphalangeal (DIP) joint. [1] It results from hyperflexion of the extensor digitorum tendon, and usually occurs when a ball (such as a softball, basketball, or volleyball )...

26432 & 26433


----------

